# My 2008 Accord Coupe Build



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

This my first system build in 15 years so don't be to hard on me.

Here's my list of equipment.
Alpine CDA-9886 HU
Alpine SPR-17C - 6.25" 2 Way
Alpine SPR-17S - 6.5" 2 Way Component
Kicker-ZX650.4 - Runs the Front & Rear
Kicker-03SX900.2 to run my sub
Single 12" Fi SSD sub
Damplifier Pro in the doors/rear quarter panels for now. 

Enjoy!

Here's a pic of what the car looks like 









On with the build, I got the idea of using a cutting board to make the rings to mount my components in the doors and it worked out great.

















A lot of this is a mock up because its not all done yet..




































The head unit:










More to come when its complete!


----------



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

The Fi sub:


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice looking Accord....I also went and bought some cutting boards for rings since I'm already using them as baffles to cover large door holes. Holes are covered in blue and green and the rings are white

Looks like it's coming along nicely...


Jeremy


----------



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice install. Where are you guys purchasing the cutting boards from and what thickness are they? I am in the process of building new baffles, and I wanted to use cutting boards too.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

I just picked up some more at Big Lots for $3.99 each; 22" x 14". That is where I usually find them cheap.

To the OP, great looking car.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

nice build. where are you in missouri?


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Love that car, makes me wanna sell my civic. ^^^^ MO!

Ill be checking back for this build.


----------



## MachRc (Sep 29, 2009)

sweet! nice rims!


----------



## ///M Kevin (May 8, 2008)

Good looking setup.


----------



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! 



Brian_smith06 said:


> nice build. where are you in missouri?


I'm right outside of St. Louis


----------



## akanoon (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice car Slick. I like the rims too.. and the stances - looks lowered a bit.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Slick98ta said:


> I'm right outside of St. Louis


[email protected] too far away


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

I wish I had bought an Accord now! Nice build progress


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Good stuffs, OP.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

A little tip.......next time don't use weak and heavy MDF for your amp racks and false floor. Thinner birch is stronger, lighter, takes up less height, and will hold up to moisture and water better.


----------



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> A little tip.......next time don't use weak and heavy MDF for your amp racks and false floor. Thinner birch is stronger, lighter, takes up less height, and will hold up to moisture and water better.


Damn thats the second time I heard that mentioned. Thanks for the tip, I'm always a day late on seeing this stuff. I guess I can always go back later and redo it but for now it stays because I just got the floor finished up last night  I'll have more pics later.


----------



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

Updated pics from over the weekend. Its at a point where I can listen to it so I'm going to leave it like for a bit. Its been a long 2 months waiting on parts putting everything together and I'm wore out..lol I think its sounding pretty good the way it is but I'll have to do some more tuning later. Enjoy.

Here's my speaker terminals..


















Spraying the port getting it ready for the "L" to go in.









And a few of it all finished up, man I'm so tired I could just imagine the more labor intensive installs..lol


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Love the car's looks and the fans in the trunk. Great job.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

nice! really like the look of the car too! I wish we got these Accords down here!


----------



## Natural (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice looking coupe. My Sub box, very similar to yours sounded way better when turned to the side and to the rear of the trunk. I know it doesn't look good that way but since I have the same car just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

looks nice, very clean build you got there. whats the name of those wheels you have, 19 or 20"?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

It appears that they made it easier to swap out the factory head unit in the later model Accords. I stressed for months over what I was going to do with the head unit in my 2007 V6 6MT sedan. Unfortunately a drunk driver hit me resulting in a total loss.


----------



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

Natural said:


> Nice looking coupe. My Sub box, very similar to yours sounded way better when turned to the side and to the rear of the trunk. I know it doesn't look good that way but since I have the same car just thought I'd pass it along.


Thanks, I'll have to give that a try. This 1 sub hits pretty hard, I can't imagine it hitting any harder..lol 


Eiswritsat said:


> looks nice, very clean build you got there. whats the name of those wheels you have, 19 or 20"?


They are 19" Tenzo-R Type-M with the machined face. Unfortunately I just sold them to aid in paying for my stereo equipment  I do recommend them though, they are a nice wheel. 



06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> It appears that they made it easier to swap out the factory head unit in the later model Accords. I stressed for months over what I was going to do with the head unit in my 2007 V6 6MT sedan. Unfortunately a drunk driver hit me resulting in a total loss.


Yea, its straight forward on putting in a aftermarket head unit just time consuming being that the center console has to come out to.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice looking build! I'm hoping to be doing an install in an Accord very soon.



t3sn4f2 said:


> A little tip.......next time don't use weak and heavy MDF for your amp racks and false floor. Thinner birch is stronger, lighter, takes up less height, and will hold up to moisture and water better.


What thickness have you used with success? 

I'd be a little worried about using plywood in a trunk. I could be wrong but _unsupported_ plywood will have a tendency to warp in the heat it will be exposed to in the trunk. MDF will not warp. You can get MDF fairly thin like 1/4" if weight is a concern. There's also hardboard.


----------



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks again for the comments!

Last week I pulled the Alpine deck out and went with a Pioneer AVH-P3200DVD.
No regrets so far, for a budget double DIN I really like it!
Here's me messing around pushing buttons having no idea what I'm doing 
The video don't do it justice, the color is nice and rich not washed out looking like the video makes it look.
YouTube - pioneer AVH-P3200DVD.wmv


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Nice Accord! I've always love them.

How did you put the fans in the trunk? Are they powered or just there for looks/venting?


----------



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

Mako312 said:


> Nice Accord! I've always love them.
> 
> How did you put the fans in the trunk? Are they powered or just there for looks/venting?


I have a 8" stinger fan pushing air across the amps and the 3 fans on the end you see pulling the air out. They are wired to a relay and power on when the ignition is turned on.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Is the stinger fan in the pics? 

That's something I'll have to think about doing. I like the look of it.


----------



## newarkbeast (Aug 12, 2009)

nice build.. nice and clean!!

BTW.. those wheels are sick!!!


----------



## Slick98ta (Jul 24, 2009)

Mako312 said:


> Is the stinger fan in the pics?
> 
> That's something I'll have to think about doing. I like the look of it.


Its on the first page about 4-5 pics down you can barely see it in the back where I have an hole cut out.



newarkbeast said:


> nice build.. nice and clean!!
> 
> BTW.. those wheels are sick!!!


Thanks! And sadly those wheels are gone, I've moved up a size to 20's and lowering it another 2" on coilovers.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Mirage_Man said:


> Nice looking build! I'm hoping to be doing an install in an Accord very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't leave any panel unsupported that is meant to support heavy loads like groceries or whatever. Why go with panel thickness and density when you can go with light structural engineering. 

If 1/4 thick hardboard is good enough for OEM, then it's gonna be hard to find anything that isn't. A good marine ply will work, and the spray glue for the carpet will make it waterproof enough for dry trunk use. 

I would simply use the stock OEM cover, as long as you put blocks of material under it so that the high density foam blocks rest on them and support the way they did when stock. 

This is all only for the floor cover though. If we are talking about a panel to mount amps to, that's a completly different story. There the thickness and strength of the panel needed would depended on the mass and/or combined masses of what will be bolted onto it. As well as the amount of anchor point of the panel to the body. 

IOW, you can't bolt down a 20 pound amp to a 1/4 MDF panel because it will simply rip right through it in an car accident. You also can't tie down a loaded 50+ pound thick enough panel with one tie down point and with small washer.


----------

